# ¡Cusco... Oh!



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Mi viaje a Cusco: Julio - Agosto de 2010*

Les presento las fotos de mi viaje a Cusco entre el 27 de Julio y el 3 de Agosto.

*Previos*

Antes de partir a la ciudad imperial, un poco de spotting en SPIM.
































































Mi avión.





































Entrando a la cabezera de la pista 15.










Despegamos, luego de 45 minutos de espera en tierra.






Saliendo de Lima.



















Los andes.














































La comida :lol:.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Llegando a Cusco*

El Velasco Astete desde el aire.





































La Plaza de Armas, antes de iniciar la aproximación en círculo.










Aterrizamos.






Spotting en SPZO.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tu thread está como el título OHHHHHHHH!!!

Muy lindas las fotos y que bueno que las has pasado ta bien, Cusco es una ciudad llena de misterio, encanto y sobre todo una energía impresionantes.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ Gracias Vane, ahora si voy a postear las fotos del mismo Cusco.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Cristo Blanco*

En mi segundo día en Cusco, 28 de Julio, hicimos el circuito de Saqsaywaman, primero paramos en el Cristo Blanco.










Cusco desde Cristo Blanco.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Saqsaywaman*



























































































Más fotos de la ciudad imperial, esta vez desde el mirador, en la parte más alta de Saqsaywaman.




























El Ausangate.










Una más de Saqsaywaman, luego fuimos al rodadero y al tunel.










Seguimos el circuito por Tambomachay, Quenqo y Puka Pukara; fin del día dos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos de Cuzco, esa ciudad es tan linda y mistica....me fascina.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

un recorrido bien detallado... muy buen tema.

me parece q el avion dio vueltas alrededor de la ciudad antes de aterrizar??


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Bacan tus fotos de spotting.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

de primera impresión pensé en la tarjeta Oh de Oeschle XD!!!

gracias por las fotos estan cheveres


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bella ciudad, sin duda se veria mucho mejor si los cerros estuvieran arborizados.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

100%imperial said:


> un recorrido bien detallado... muy buen tema.
> 
> me parece q el avion dio vueltas alrededor de la ciudad antes de aterrizar??


Aparte de la aproximación en circulo, tuvimos que dar una vuelta mientras despegaba un Star Perú.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Chinchero*

Algunas fotos de Chinchero, camino a Ollantaytambo, en el tercer día.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Ollantaytambo*





































Dentro de la ciudadela.





















































































































































































Saliendo a la estación del tren, fín del tercer día.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh! Kuzco! ... ah no ... ese es un dibujo animado ...xD!

Oh! Cusco! :cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Oh...:shocked:



.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Muy bueno el reportaje!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Excelente hilo!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh!!! tantas fotos...


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Impresionantes imagenes, muy bonitas. Tengo que conocer el Cusco XD :cheers:


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Andahuaylillas*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Laguna de Urcos*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Raqchi*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Templo de Wiracocha*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*IIRSA Sur*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Chinchero*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Moray*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Machoqolqa*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Cusco*

*Museo de Arte Contemporaneo*










*San Blas*










*Piedra de los doce ángulos*



















*Centro Qosqo de Arte Nativo*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Cusco*

*Plaza de Armas, Catedral, entre otros*
































































*Casa Garcilazo*










*Café Ayllu*

No me gusta el café, tomé chocolate caliente.










*Qoricancha*























































*Monumento a Pachacutec*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y aquisiera yo hacer el mismo recorrido, buenas fotos ... algùn dìa, algùn dìa visitarè Qosqollaqta


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Gran recorrido Gustavo!!!


----------



## Unipentacampeon (Oct 14, 2011)

Me encanta Cusco


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que fotos! incomparable cusco...


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS ^^ CUSCO PONE! EL SUR PONE!:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Por donde queda Machoqolqa OHHH no conozco esas ruinas


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

koko cusco said:


> Por donde queda Machoqolqa OHHH no conozco esas ruinas


Entre Moray y Chinchero, solo paramos para ver desde lejos, estabamos atrasados con el itinerario.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

gustavoffp said:


> Entre Moray y Chinchero, solo paramos para ver desde lejos, estabamos atrasados con el itinerario.


No lo conocía es más nunca lo hoí nombrar muchas gracias por mostrarlo

Cheveres las fotos


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

*Regreso a Lima*

*Aeropuerto Internacional Velazco Astete*























































*Vuelo CUZ-LIM*

































































*Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez*























































Espero les halla gustado las fotos, son más de 1000 las que tengo en la computadora, pero aquí están la mayoría de las que subí a mi Facebook. Disculpas por haberme demorado más de un año en postearlas.

Si algún día viajan al Cusco les puedo ayudar a economizar los gastos y a conseguir transporte privado con los contactos que hice.

*Fín del thread*​


----------



## Jordan Valle (Feb 25, 2005)

Estoy encantado con el thread! 

Lo interessante es ver tambien las diferencias del cielo entre Lima y Cusco. Lima con el cielo cubierto de nuvens ( está casi siempre así, no?)

Me surpreendió que se puede ver hasta nieve alrededor de Machu Pichu, no sabia que era possíble!

Me gustó tambien ver la Carretera Interoceanica Sur, con la distancia entre Cusco y mi ciudad, Rio Branco  . 

Estoy ansioso que llegue el dia de conocer ese formidable país.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------

